# Wax Moths



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Anyone know what wax moths eat???

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Eros !!! this website should answer all your questions !!! scroll down to the purple bit !! thats the bit you need

http://www.wormman.com/cat_wax.cfm

thankx

Neil


----------

